# apple juice rib spray?



## yoyohomieg5432

i see a lot of people use apple juice as a spray.  will using apple juice flavor the meat? i don't really like apple flavored ribs.

if it doesn't flavor, should i just use straight up apple juice or do i mix with something else?

if it does flavor, what else can i use as a spray?


----------



## raptor700

It depends on how often you spray the ribs.

Once every hour will help keep the ribs moist and the apple flavor will be very subtle.

You could dilute with water to keep the flavor to a minimum.

I'm sure someone will be along to give you more options.

Good luck


----------



## flash

> Originally Posted by *raptor700*
> 
> You could dilute with water to keep the flavor to a minimum.
> 
> Good luck


 Yeah, I dilute mine with Makers Mark.


----------



## alelover

or Captain Morgan.


----------



## alelover

Coca-Cola is pretty good too.


----------



## sqwib

My 2 favorites, if you don't like apple flavor try another fruit juice like pineapple juice.

You can sub the Apple Cider Vinegar with red wine vinegar.


----------



## gros cochon

Whenever I'm smoking, I find myself with a beer in hand, so I go half & half apple juice & beer. BTW Guiness spray on beef ribs is pretty good.


----------



## SmokinAl

Just about any liquid will work if you are trying to keep them moist.


----------



## venture

You can see that there is no end to the things people spritz with.  Then again some people don't spritz at all.  Many add a little of their spritz or other liquid when they foil.  Many don't foil at all.

You are going to have a lot of fun experimenting and seeing exactly what you like!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## swalker

I read where some used Jack Daniels and apple juice as a spritz...I use Captain Morgan's spiced Rum...1 part Captain Morgan's  to 3 parts apple juice. Since Rum is made from sugar, it makes since that it will produce a nice bark...Just my .02 cents...I smoke mostly with Hickory...I don't think the apple juice does anything for flavor..No more than Mustard does...But it does help from the meat drying out...Once again my experience...I smoke alot, too...LOL...

Steve


----------



## meateater

Personally apple juice and myers rum.


----------



## ugaboz

do what you want its all good


----------



## venture

Even if you don't do it.  LOL


----------



## chunkymonkey

I spray with cola, Apple, and white vinegar (a dash)

Nice bright sweet flavor against smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Lol comment on 6 year old post. [emoji]128526[/emoji]
 I'm using water with some of the rub in it a couple times for pork. Or nothing


----------

